# How many german surface vessels were captured?



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2008)

On the show "Modern Marvels", they did a show about ice breakers. One of their comments was during WWII, the only vessel to capture a German surface vessel was a Coast Guard Ice Breaker.

Is this true?


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

Wasn't the 'Altmont' captured and another early on in the war about the time of the Norway invasion? Memory very bad.


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

The Capture of the German Naval Auxiliary "Externsteine" by the Coast Guard Icebreakers Eastwind Southwind in Greenland, 1944.

More info here: Capture of the Externsteine

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

Looks like at least 4 ships according to this site:

BBC - History - Breaking Germany's Enigma Code


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

So it appears we have at least five: A German Naval Auxillary, "Externsteine",
the German Weather ships "Munchen" and "Lauenburg" and the German supply
ship "Gedania". Plus the German trawler, "Krebs".

Charles


----------



## timshatz (May 2, 2008)

We're talking from 9/1/39 to 5/7/45 right? 'Cause if we are talking post war, the got the Prince Eugen after the war was over. But I guess that would be called repirations and maybe not a caputure.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, just Sept 39 - May 45.

Freebird, you out there???? You would probably know of any others.

Oh, thanks for everyone's contribution so far.


----------



## trackend (May 3, 2008)

Lets not forget The Altmark loaded with POWs boarded by HMS Cossack the last time cutlasses were used.


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2008)

Altmark!! Thats what I was referring to!! They should name ships after aeroplanes - be easier for me to remember ....the Sailing Fortress!


----------



## parsifal (May 4, 2008)

Altmark wasnt captured. She was boarded, and searched, and the british seamen held in her released, after the norwegians claimed to have serched her and found nothing....

Altmark was in breach of international law, by housing POWs in a non-combatabt that was also in neutral waters.

The Nrowegians were no happy at being caught out as nazi collaborators. Mind you the British Destroyer that undertook the operation was also flouting Norwgian neutrality


----------

